# At what bodyfat % do guys usually see quad separation



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2010)

So I got a bit loose with my diet and gained a bit of weight.  I started to cut my calories a bit to get back down in weight and I'm starting to see abs again.

My question is, when am I going to see quad separation?  I have pretty good quads but I'm wondering how low I'll have to get my bodyfat if I wanted to see the separation.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 16, 2010)

Lol....


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 16, 2010)

it really depends on what you mean by separation, yeah at around 12% some guys might be able to see divide between VMO and rec fem but certainly won't see any separation of the medial elements such as the gracilis and sartorius..at 9-10% i see separation between Vastus Lateralalis/rec fem/Vmo but i don't have any striations!







Anatomy at its finest!


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2010)

I think below 13%


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm seeing the VL and VM but I think it's a bit harder to get the RF to come around.  Agreed?


----------



## LAM (Oct 16, 2010)

if you spend a decent amount of time in the mirror you can learn to make each head pop In/Out as you rotate the leg


----------



## unclem (Oct 16, 2010)

depends on your bodyweight at 240- 290 about 8- 10%bf.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 16, 2010)

Depends on where your body stores fat and how developed your quads are.

I'm about 10-11% and I have visible seperation right up to my hip flexors, yet my abs are mostly outlines -- can't see much cross-sectional. Some people will measure lower BF upper body and higher lower, and the other way too. My lower body would easily be single digits, while my torso would be higher, but my back is also signficantly leaner. It all varies.

While we all know that certain exercises and rep ranges won't "tone" muscle groups, I will admit that I started seeing significantly more seperations when I started using conventional BB split squats. 

Everyone will see seperation in various muscles differently according to your genetic disposition to fat metabolism. Of course, the more developed the muscle group is the more visible it will be.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow. Someone who actually cares about their legs and not their f**king abs again. Reps.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Wow. Someone who actually cares about their legs and not their f**king abs again. Reps.



Not all of us are fans of Jersey Shore. LOL

My friends call me horse legs, but only because I'm the only one who actually trains legs.... stupid lazy bums....


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Depends on where your body stores fat and how developed your quads are.
> 
> I'm about 10-11% and I have visible seperation right up to my hip flexors, yet my abs are mostly outlines -- can't see much cross-sectional. Some people will measure lower BF upper body and higher lower, and the other way too. My lower body would easily be single digits, while my torso would be higher, but my back is also signficantly leaner. It all varies.
> 
> ...


 
 you dont agree PHINEAS on how much the person weighs? i agree and should of said how developed your quads are, but i do agree in the bf to bodyweight issue as i see it time and time again. if your 190 and just mildly dense or hard/ cut youll have a easier time in getting to a 6-7 %bf than if your 290 youll have well developed quads and dense/ hard/ cut and be at 9-10 % bf. so i think alot has to do with quad developement, bodyweight at which the muscles/muscle can show all 4 factors in bbing.


----------



## G3 (Oct 17, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Not all of us are fans of Jersey Shore. LOL


 

So, I'm not the only one that wants to smash "The Situation" into the ground?


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

assassin said:


> I think below 13%


 
 if thats u in your avatar assassin you look ripped.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Depends on where your body stores fat and how developed your quads are.
> 
> I'm about 10-11% and I have visible seperation right up to my hip flexors, yet my abs are mostly outlines -- can't see much cross-sectional. Some people will measure lower BF upper body and higher lower, and the other way too. My lower body would easily be single digits, while my torso would be higher, but my back is also signficantly leaner. It all varies.
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with this... I'm a fatass at probably ~18% BF, but I still have some "separation."


----------

